# Amnesia's Tinder Adventures Pt.5 (The Interview)



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***

A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this



Spoiler



I am 32 years old that spent his teens with a very GL brother, witnessing first hand how effortless getting girls was for him. I got 2 rhinos and lower lid retraction surgery at 20 years old along with additional looksmaxxes including: chin fillers for chin width , wearing 4 inch lifts (making me 6'1'' after) wearing blue contacts, tanning beds, lifting weights and getting to low bodyfat, dyying eyebrows dark brown, latisse for eyelashes, medium length hairstyle, over 100 lays lifetime since looksmaxxing


*
Me 18 on the left per surgery and 31 on right


Spoiler




















*Girl is "Angela" 27, Matched on Tinder back in July exchanged numbers, and texted on and off taking multiple weeks from not talking ever. All standard stuff over texts about our lives and background. Finally we decide to set something up.


I try to invite her over to my apartment straight away to have a drink, she declines*











*Date Summary *

I walked up and met her outside the bar in line. *Angela *looked noticeably older than in her Tinder pics (she wasn't unattractive) but definitely not as hot. We chat in line until we're seated and are chatting some more once seated. The conversation was like an old persons date, asking each other questions back and fourth about each other's lives. She was asking a lot of questions about my job, schooling, career, where I see myself in the future, etc. Way more than the younger girls who I have gone on dates with. Of course the obvious red pill explanation is that she is close to the wall and actually looking for a guy to beta bucks. It honestly felt a bit like I was on a job interview.

We are chatting for over an hour or so, and it's pleasant, we are sitting next to each other on stools at a bar, legs are about a foot apart. There has been no touching at all, she hasnt done any sort of laugh and brush of my arm or anything, it really didn't feel like she was that into me. She wasn't even laughing that hard at my jokes, and I could catch her eyes looking around the bar even when I was talking directly to her.

The topic changes to past LTRs and she mentions how she has a bad habit of dating bad guys. Guys that are opposite to her cause she claims to be a good girl with a level head and the one of her friends group who has to "parent" the others. She works in HR at a corporation so she is a stickler for making sure the corporate office cucks have their diversity training and that testosterone levels among the male employees in the office stay at a low level. However she also claims she can be impulsive and once broke up with a BF and moved to another country all in the span of a few days.

I notice she has a few tats on her. She laughs and says that she has 4 total and she says that two of them she can't wait to get removed, they were a mistake. (back of neck and upper leg) She asks if I have any tattoos and I say that I don't. She asks me whyyyyy, and I reply, "do u like tats on guys?" She respond "Yessss very much, something about them is just so hot and interesting." She then asks if I have done any hard drugs in my past and I reply just coke a few times, she again laughs and mentions she used to go to raves and has done molly coke and other various hallucinogens, but that, that was mostly in her past. She tells me "you're kinda vanilla aren't you."

At this point I am not even turned on by this girl, I am honestly thinking of the other younger girls I canceled on to make this date tonight. At this point she gets a text from a friend (*Michelle*) that Michelle is at the same bar we are at right now. Since I am bored as fuck I tell her to ask her friend to come over and join us (maybe Michelle is hot.) Her friend comes over to where we are at the bar and hugs Angela and says "hey gurrrl" and then looks at me and the first thing she says is "wow you're hot!" She then turns back to Angela and says "who is heeee?" Anyway they chat a bit and Michelle says that she is with a group of friends at the front of the bar and we should come join them.

At this point we've been at the bar for a few hours and we do go up and join the group of people. Angela introduces me, it's Michelle and another girl and 4 guys. I introduce myself to the group and one of the guys says "wow you're handsome dude." He said it in a bro way I assume he's straight cause he was sitting next to his gf. This guy is of East Asian ethnicity and his gf is as well. His gf is average, I prob wouldn't bang I am thinking. Anyway we chat with the group a bit and the guy who called me handsome is pretty drunk, he clearly has a bro crush on me and keeps saying how cool I am and is trying to buy me very expensive tequila shots saying he has to "impress me"

The time is coming up on Last Call for the bar, me and Angela are sitting next to each other having a chat again. We are talking again about past relationships and what not. Angela tells me I am "the best looking guy she has been out with." She tells me that I also seem to have all my stuff together and that her mom would LOVE if she brought me home to meet her. Given my red pill knowledge I know what she is trying to say. That on paper I am all the right stuff but I just don't sexually turn her on cause I am not a "bad boy" cause I am too "vanilla." I don't even give a fuck and I wanna get a few red pills out of her. I ask her what her physical type is. She responds "Khal Drogo" from game of thrones. Tats, facial hair, bad boy, real manly. I laugh and say, "awww haha so I guess I shouldn't have shaved my facial hair before the date!" And she laughs and says "I like men not boys." She again mentions how she just goes for the wrong type of guys, guys opposite than what I appear to be, and even that one of her ex BFs spent some time in jail and stalked her when he got out."

I realize exactly what all this means since I am fluent in female language and I am just too much of a "nice guy." I went for the clean shaven hollow cheek pretty boy look and she wanted Jason Momoa. I walk her out to her car and she asks if I want her to Venmo me her side of the bar tab (since I gave them my debit card at the beginning.) I tell her "that'd be great." And she does. We get to her car and we tell each other we had a great time, I lean in for a kiss and she turns her cheek saying "No kiss, not yet." I laugh and pull away and start walking away and she jokingly yells "I mean you made me PAY for half the date too!. Just kidding"

I then went home and called up the girl from Tinder Adventures 1 for a boot call and she came over.

It's been 2 days and we haven't exchanged any texts since that night. I have no interest whatsoever seeing her again



*Redpills and random points to take away*

-This is now the 5th girl in a row who has stated they have a preference with my with facial hair. Now there clearly could be a selection bias going on since in my Tinder pics I have 5 to14 day stubble yet I have showed up to the date clean shaven.
-BTW once in the date she asked if I was wearing contacts cause my eyes are "so blue" I denied of course (even tho I was)
-Bad boy thing is real, I have never heard a single girl say they don't think Khal Drogo makes them wet @oldcell
-This date felt like a fucking job interview, I could FEEL her trying to gauge my betabucks potential
-She is a proud "dog mom" and says her dog is like her baby, doesnt care if she ever has kids either
- I was too "vanilla" I was too well put together too pretty no tats no excitement. RTT is prob real, I always thought it was, I don't even have my tan rn covid closed all the tanning salons
- Overall I think I portrayed myself on my Tinder as a stubbled tanned guy with a badder vibe than I really have and I did nothing for her pussy, she never touched me the whole night, not even a friendly touch of the arm after a joke, nothing



*This weeks poll question: Do you ever want to get LEGALLY married?*


----------



## Hozay (Sep 27, 2020)

1st @Lev Peshkov @PYT


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 27, 2020)

Second


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 27, 2020)

unironically not a word


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 27, 2020)

> She works in HR at a corporation so she is a stickler for making sure the corporate office cucks have their diversity training and that testosterone levels among the male employees in the office stay at a low level.


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)

Hozay said:


> 1st @Lev Peshkov @PYT


Pretty good thread ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 27, 2020)

Shows again that dating older women is completely useless 

More used up, uglier and higher standards jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> View attachment 696683


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Sep 27, 2020)

Over for you if you read this shit ngl


----------



## Hozay (Sep 27, 2020)

read whole thing tho


----------



## CommanderCope (Sep 27, 2020)

reacts


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 27, 2020)

Brutal dog pill strikes again


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 27, 2020)

If she's uglier than that pic, you dont just mog her to oblivion, you mog her off this planet.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 27, 2020)

Bro you gotta fuck Kim


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> If she's uglier than that pic, you dont just mog her to oblivion, you mog her off this planet.



yeah she was, I showed up and was like "NOPE never again am I meeting a girl over 22 years old."



JizzFarmer said:


> Bro you gotta fuck Kim



Yeah well we are suppose to hang out tonight and she hasnt texted me back in over a day and a half so I dont think its happenig


----------



## Madhate (Sep 27, 2020)

You are too twink for her
she wants Ruktarr to dominate her


----------



## PYT (Sep 27, 2020)

she's ugly as fuck.

why didn't she want to fuck amnesia despite him being good looking and her saying he was the best looking guy she's been with. Isn't every bitch supposed to get wet when they see chad?

also, jfl at her having the audacity to try and betabuxx you. she thought she had the power to make you bring her out on more dates before a kiss


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Sep 27, 2020)

She is subhuman, you must be horny


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *This weeks poll question: Do you ever want to get LEGALLY married?*


Yes.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> She is subhuman, you must be horny



I dunno dude, for her age group, she is was on the high end for my Tinder selection in my area




PYT said:


> she's ugly as fuck.
> 
> why didn't she want to fuck amnesia despite him being good looking and her saying he was the best looking guy she's been with. Isn't every bitch supposed to get wet when they see chad?
> 
> also, jfl at her having the audacity to try and betabuxx you. she thought she had the power to make you bring her out on more dates before a kiss



Well who knows if she was even telling me the truth or being nice. With that said girls definitely have more specific "types" as to what gets their pussies wet. Men on the other hand will bang almost anything, women can recognize good looks but in a real life situation that "good looking" guy might not wet her pussy the way another "lesser looking" but low inhib depper voiced bad boy will

Maybe it was my demeanor, maybe something else, but this is why there is a divide on here also whether Barrett is sexually desirable to women, yes he's GL, but does he turn pussies on


----------



## Deleted member 4609 (Sep 27, 2020)

tinders me


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 27, 2020)

I know her pheno, looks pretty decent on women untill their mid-late thirties usually.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I know her pheno, looks pretty decent on women untill their mid-late thirties usually.


She has the exact pheno of wild and young and reckless in her early days and now needs to appear to be put together to lock down a guy, yet she ran thru so many bad boys her pussy will never get wet at the kind of guys she wants to beta bucks


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 27, 2020)

I can't even get a fucking match on tinder


----------



## PYT (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno dude, for her age group, she is was on the high end for my Tinder selection in my area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brutal. after i leanmaxx I'm gonna lift in maintainence to get my sex appeal up.

despite you already having a good body she still didnt get turned on


insane


----------



## tincelw (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I introduce myself to the group and one of the guys says "wow you're handsome dude."



This is the most brutal blackpill of any of these threads. If you are goodlooking people will let you know.
If you are one of those fags spamming your face on this site youve already lost


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 27, 2020)

Stories like these are just as necessary as the lays, because it shows there is no such thing as a truly universal SMV. Meanwhile, it also demonstrates that women will even try to cuck Chad into betabuxxing around the age of 30. The job interview comparison is so damn accurate from my dating experience with roasties.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 27, 2020)

Ugly ass bitch ngl


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

tincelw said:


> This is the most brutal blackpill of any of these threads. If you are goodlooking people will let you know.
> If you are one of those fags spamming your face on this site youve already lost


Every time I go out guys are super friendly to me and wanna buy me drinks and be friends. I never have an issue with guys ever, they all act cool around me


----------



## tincelw (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Every time I go out guys are super friendly to me and wanna buy me drinks and be friends. I never have an issue with guys ever, they all act cool around me


so why dont you have friends?
do you just not want to?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

tincelw said:


> so why dont you have friends?
> do you just not want to?


I don't want to at all. I don't enjoy "going out" and doing anything, I love just staying home alone all by myself. Just hanging out with a FWB I invite over for a few hours every few days is way enough socializing for me, it really burns me out.


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Every time I go out guys are super friendly to me and wanna buy me drinks and be friends. I never have an issue with guys ever, they all act cool around me



The brain literally ‘rewards’ people when they see someone attractive, regardless of sexuality.






Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## Hozay (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dunno dude, for her age group, she is was on the high end for my Tinder selection in my area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you constantly dye your eyebrows


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Do you constantly dye your eyebrows



Yes once a week with Just For Men hair dye. Darkest Brown color


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Every time I go out guys are super friendly to me and wanna buy me drinks and be friends. I never have an issue with guys ever, they all act cool around me


Looks are indeed just as important in making male friends as female ones. I noticed it too when I got better-looking that guys become much friendlier and inviting.


----------



## Hozay (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I don't want to at all. I don't enjoy "going out" and doing anything, I love just staying home alone all by myself. Just hanging out with a FWB I invite over for a few hours every few days is way enough socializing for me, it really burns me out.


You and me are the same, sometimes i wonder if i want friends, but i guess we were just built that way at birth. And i've been approached and called good looking without any surgeries.


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 27, 2020)

The fact that she's in her late 20s definitely had something to do with it
Wonder what the PSL aspies will say about this


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 27, 2020)

Your writing is actually pretty enjoyable. Did you ever purse that when you were in school?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Your writing is actually pretty enjoyable. Did you ever purse that when you were in school?



Thank you, I actually could probably write better if I actually went back and proof read my long threads but I just don't have the energy too haha. These things take long enough to make and I have no time between sleeping and all these dates I am trying to line up every night

I never went to college, was making a lot of money playing online poker in high school and then started trading stocks


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 27, 2020)

Fuck this is like a reality show at this point. I want Netflix to give you a deal for a original show I'd actually pay money for that lmfao


----------



## Taylorswift (Sep 27, 2020)

Did she have a big ass?


----------



## reddollars (Sep 27, 2020)

This ain’t it bruh bitch mad ugly


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 27, 2020)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> Fuck this is like a reality show at this point. I want Netflix to give you a deal for a original show I'd actually pay money for that lmfao



Chad in the City


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She works in HR at a corporation so she is a stickler for making sure the corporate office cucks have their diversity training and that testosterone levels among the male employees in the office stay at a low level.


jfl tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

reddollars said:


> This ain’t it bruh bitch mad ugly



Problem is she is 27, for her age group and for my area she is closer to the top. Also I had invested convo going back for months and had also deleted my Tinder since then so I didn't EXACTLY remember what she looked like so there were a lot of factors. I only have THIS pic from searching her IG up after the date cause she told me her IG.

I don't regret going on the date though, it just confirmed that older women are looking for betabucks and that you need to sexual market max not just look like a faggy pretty boy male model if u want to attract women older than like 14

I just enjoy the experience I am having with meeting all these different women and hope I provide some of you guys with valuable knowledge through my experiences


----------



## EndlessDreamz (Sep 27, 2020)

@Amnesia Can a average white guy even get a relationship worth a damn?


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2020)

lollolol did u just cucked your no elcohol streek for this piece of toilet? fukeeekn jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> lollolol did u just cucked your no elcohol streek for this piece of toilet? fukeeekn jfl



haha yeah I had one margarita and one shot of tequila the whole night, she had 2 beers and two shots herself. I sipped on my margarita REALLY SLOW through the night to make it last


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Problem is she is 27, for her age group and for my area she is closer to the top. Also I had invested convo going back for months and had also deleted my Tinder since then so I didn't EXACTLY remember what she looked like so there were a lot of factors. I only have THIS pic from searching her IG up after the date cause she told me her IG.
> 
> I don't regret going on the date though, it just confirmed that older women are looking for betabucks and that you need to sexual market max not just look like a faggy pretty boy male model if u want to attract women older than like 14
> 
> I just enjoy the experience I am having with meeting all these different women and hope I provide some of you guys with valuable knowledge through my experiences


It kinda makes it easier if you're trying to get younger girls. I think looks can carry you far more with younger girls than older ones. But that's probably good news unless you have a milf fetish or something


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> haha yeah I had one margarita and one shot of tequila the whole night, she had 2 beers and two shots herself. I sipped on my margarita REALLY SLOW through the night to make it last


Do girls always wanna drink with you? Doesn't it mess up your leanmaxxing progress or do you literally have a few sips


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> 
> ...


What happened to Kim? Did u fuck her?


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 27, 2020)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> It kinda makes it easier if you're trying to get younger girls. I think looks can carry you far more with younger girls than older ones. But that's probably good news unless you have a milf fetish or something


Its all about Looks/Money/Status

Younger ones go for Looks/Status
The older ones go for Money/Status
But the older ones will probably cheat on the side with Chad anyway lol


----------



## xefo (Sep 27, 2020)

Fuel for ascension boyos

@BigBiceps @Hozay @PYT @Lev Peshkov


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> Do girls always wanna drink with you? Doesn't it mess up your leanmaxxing progress or do you literally have a few sips



At that point I'm gunna drink if I am in a situation where there really is no socially acceptable alternative, I have to appear NT. Imagine how autistic if u agreed to go on a date with a girl at a BAR and then got there and were like "u can drink imma sip this lemon water cause I am on a cut and have already reached my calorie limit for the day."


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Fuel for ascension boyos
> 
> @BigBiceps @Hozay @PYT @Lev Peshkov


Tbh 

Everytine I talk to you about roids I get u measurable lifefuel bro tbh


----------



## xefo (Sep 27, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Tbh
> 
> Everytine I talk to you about roids I get u measurable lifefuel bro tbh


Gonna inject in a short while tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Sep 27, 2020)

DOM theory proven again, i never seen a bitch that is not crazy about momoa, not even young ones


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Gonna inject in a short while tbh


Do u have school tomorrow 

Probably don't inject in a place where u havent already unless u don't wanna be able to walk xD


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At that point I'm gunna drink if I am in a situation where there really is no socially acceptable alternative, I have to appear NT. Imagine how autistic if u agreed to go on a date with a girl at a BAR and then got there and were like "u can drink imma sip this lemon water cause I am on a cut and have already reached my calorie limit for the day."


So do you make room for the calories or do you literally just sip on one beer the whole night


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> you need to sexual market max not just look like a faggy pretty boy male model if u want to attract women older than like 14


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> DOM theory proven again, i never seen a bitch that is not crazy about momoa, not even young ones



RTT is unironically one of the strongest PSL theories for raising SMV


----------



## xefo (Sep 27, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Do u have school tomorrow
> 
> Probably don't inject in a place where u havent already unless u don't wanna be able to walk xD


Yeh have skl tomorrow jfl

I will just try it tbh fuck it


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 27, 2020)

0Ace0 said:


> Its all about Looks/Money/Status
> 
> Younger ones go for Looks/Status
> The older ones go for Money/Status
> But the older ones will probably cheat on the side with Chad anyway lol


I've always wondered if legit good-looking milfs will cheat with young chads, sounds hot ngl


----------



## Over (Sep 27, 2020)

*TALES FROM MENTAL ASYLUM *


----------



## karbo (Sep 27, 2020)

cant fucking believe what i am reading. the utter fucking audacity these worthless hags have is unreal


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Yeh have skl tomorrow jfl
> 
> I will just try it tbh fuck it


Jfl low inhib trait


----------



## oldcell (Sep 27, 2020)

NIce against we know more about female nature from first hand
Almost every singe female prefers facial hair
Every single one wants to be spanked and dominated at bed

MArriage is literally cucking yourself 90 percent of the time, i will never marry, its archaic institute

I like to live at room alone i cannot imagine shairng bedroom or household with female for a lifetime


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2020)

she seemed like bitch tbh. i felt b4d she didnt give u etlest one kiss...


----------



## wristcel (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She again mentions how she just goes for the wrong type of guys, guys opposite than what I appear to be, and even that one of her ex BFs spent some time in jail and stalked her when he got out."
> I realize exactly what all this means since I am fluent in female language and I am just too much of a "nice guy."



I have a friend who is an old cel, and he used to bang a lot of girls. Many times in prison, a doorman, used to with prostitutes keeping them safe, massive scar down his face etc. Classic bad boy

He moved away and got married too a very young girl and i've not seen him for years until this weekend when he popped back for the weekend.

He was showing me pics of the young married milf who he's currently banging behind her husbands back as he'd doing building work for them! (how the fuck does that even happen?) Very hot. Looked like a footballers wife.

Bad boy theory does seem to be legit, but then it really can't be faked, I guess. The guy is a psycho and certain girls are into that and they can just smell it on you. You can't just get some tattoos or whatever and try to fraud it

From a PSL point of view, I feel like the only thing he has going for him is insane eyes that girls always comment on. They are like see-through blue. But other than that, he'd get laughed at on this forum, but he really has slayed some pretty impressive pussy over teh years


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

oldcell said:


> NIce against we know more about female nature from first hand
> Almost every singe female prefers facial hair
> Every single one wants to be spanked and dominated at bed
> 
> ...



Dude no joke I thought about you when she mentioned her type was Khal Drogo (Jason Mamoa.) And that she liked heavy stubble and tats. I was JFLing in my head thinking @oldcell is gnna love when I write this.

ALL 5 girls in the last week I hung out with said they like facial hair. One even said that after I hung out with her she had to look back at the pic on my profile WITH facial hair and she said Plz grow that back again!

Sex appeal > pure aesthetics


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Dude no joke I thought about you when she mentioned her type was Khal Drogo (Jason Mamoa.) And that she liked heavy stubble and tats. I was JFLing in my head thinking @oldcell is gnna love when I write this.
> 
> ALL 5 girls in the last week I hung out with said they like facial hair. One even said that after I hung out with her she had to look back at the pic on my profile WITH facial hair and she said Plz grow that back again!
> 
> Sex appeal > pure aesthetics


I mean, its simple logic when you think about it

Women like good-looking faces
Women like masculine faces
Good-looking + masculine = Win


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Sep 27, 2020)

Jbw debunked


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Dude no joke I thought about you when she mentioned her type was Khal Drogo (Jason Mamoa.) And that she liked heavy stubble and tats. I was JFLing in my head thinking @oldcell is gnna love when I write this.


peak autism, thinking about users from the forum while hanging out with other people, but I do it as well so, its over for our pshyche


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 27, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> peak autism, thinking about users from the forum while hanging out with other people, but I do it as well so, its over for our pshyche


Never began for your mental health if you regularly visit this site, jfl I find myself saying "never began for you" in my head when I see ugly people


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 27, 2020)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> Never began for your mental health if you regularly visit this site, jfl I find myself saying "never began for you" in my head when I see ugly people


same, many times Im on the verge of dropping nuclear blackpills about looks/female nature but I stop myself because why create more competition?


----------



## Deleted member 8775 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> 
> ...


U should have not included ur post surgery pics. I lost all respect borther, i always lived in a dream u were a natural mogger like me


----------



## Kingkellz (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> And that she liked heavy stubble and tats


I love how your experiences confirm the importance of sex appeal and being a masculine sexually attractive man like Momoa. 

Keep making these threads tbh
You and @Blackout.xl are some of the only ppl on this forum that can write "walls of text" and I'd still read it.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> I love how your experiences confirm the importance of sex appeal and being a masculine sexually attractive man like Momoa.
> 
> Keep making these threads tbh
> You and @Blackout.xl are some of the only ppl on this forum that can write "walls of text" and I'd still read it.



I honeslty have never met a woman who said Jason Momoa isnt super hot. I know girls too that said when his character died on Game Of Thrones thats when they stopped watching the show LOL


----------



## Conspiracy (Sep 27, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Do u have school tomorrow
> 
> Probably don't inject in a place where u havent already unless u don't wanna be able to walk xD


have you phags even did T before or do you just talk about it? You can just inject most muscles so he will be able to walk just do chest or delts shot. Isnt complicated


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)

Conspiracy said:


> have you phags even did T before or do you just talk about it? You can just inject most muscles so he will be able to walk just do chest or delts shot. Isnt complicated


hes been on it for weeks now bro


----------



## Conspiracy (Sep 27, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> hes been on it for weeks now bro


are you starting up too? You guys doing it for gains or just feel more alpha?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 27, 2020)

Conspiracy said:


> are you starting up too? You guys doing it for gains or just feel more alpha?


all 3 resasons

androgens in puberty for dimorphosm

gains 

low inhib high t also


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 27, 2020)

It's cause that pic makes you look like some sort of alpha badboy gigachad when irl you're just a very good looking socially awkward loner

don't mean this as an insult fwiw


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> It's cause that pic makes you look like some sort of alpha badboy gigachad when irl you're just a very good looking socially awkward loner
> 
> don't mean this as an insult fwiw



The line that she said that really made me cage in my head is when she said "my mom would love me to bring u home to her."


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The line that she said that really made me cage in my head is when she said "my mom would love me to bring u home to her."


lol @ her

how socially retarded do you have to be to tell someone that? 

how did you react?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> lol @ her
> 
> how socially retarded do you have to be to tell someone that?
> 
> how did you react?



I responded "yeaaaa I know, I am pretty vanilla"

She said "you're Vanilla and I am like Mango Chile ice cream'

I knew it was wayy over already so I didnt give a shit. There is no point, I CANNOT act any other way than my brain is wired. IRL I am a polite gentleman and pretty straight edge, not too loud. If I were to try to act like a low inhib bad boy it would be way too cringe


----------



## recessed (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *This weeks poll question: Do you ever want to get LEGALLY married?*



only if we return to the medieval marriage laws


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Sep 27, 2020)

Just wondering what country are you from , usa?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> Just wondering what country are you from , usa?


ye,California


----------



## Conspiracy (Sep 27, 2020)

personality pill. Your beta nice guy personality made her old beaten up hole dry up. Some can get their looks up to chad level or close but almost no one can fake being a chad in personality. Chads have the personality they have because of high as fuck T and being praised since birth and fucking whores before their balls dropped.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Sep 27, 2020)

How old did you tell this lady you were? I wonder if that would have had any effect, like if you said you were 24 maybe she would have acted different than if you said you were 34. It seems that women are comfortable having casual sex with guys younger or older than them but when they are looking for a betabuxx they always go for someone older

Good story as always, thanks for sharing


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 27, 2020)

oldcell said:


> MArriage is literally cucking yourself 90 percent of the time, i will never marry, its archaic institute


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> How old did you tell this lady you were? I wonder if that would have had any effect, like if you said you were 24 maybe she would have acted different than if you said you were 34. It seems that women are comfortable having casual sex with guys younger or older than them but when they are looking for a betabuxx they always go for someone older
> 
> Good story as always, thanks for sharing


I said my real age. She had forgotten my age tho when we met up and when she asked I just said the real age and she was like relieved cause she thought I mighta been younger than her

@TRNA I told her my real age, 32


----------



## TRNA (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I said my real age. She had forgotten my age tho when we met up and when she asked I just said the real age and she was like relieved cause she thought I mighta been younger than her


@Amnesia you need to be dark triad like my dad and beat women like my stupid dumb bitch black mom, also how old did you tell her you were, also lol at anyone who betabuxx this worthless hoe


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m so proud that you made her pay half the tab 

first one of these threads I have read fully
Writing was enjoyable and the part of you discussing the group dynamic was the most interesting part 
I honestly was wondering what the probability of someone trying to make you look bad or appear better would be


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 27, 2020)

Update on kim? @Amnesia


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Update on kim? @Amnesia



she texted me today saying she couldnt hang out with me cause that'd be fucked up to her friend. Looks like its not gnna happen


----------



## TRNA (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> she texted me today saying she couldnt hang out with me cause that'd be fucked up to her friend. Looks like its not gnna happen


bro women ain't loyal I guarentee if she sees you in person she'll have no problem justifying fucking you in that small women brain of hers


----------



## Greecgawd (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yes once a week with Just For Men hair dye. Darkest Brown color


I’m having a hard time picking from all their colors, can u plz share link of dark brown. Some people on YouTube said their brown is literally jet black is that true? Why not beard dye?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

EndlessDreamz said:


> @Amnesia Can a average white guy even get a relationship worth a damn?


I can't even so I doubt it.



Greecgawd said:


> I’m having a hard time picking from all their colors, can u plz share link of dark brown. Some people on YouTube said their brown is literally jet black is that true? Why not beard dye?



I use the hair rather than the beard dye because they give u a lot more for the same money in the hair dye. Also yeah it can appear black but whatever, dark eyebrows are masculine


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> she texted me today saying she couldnt hang out with me cause that'd be fucked up to her friend. Looks like its not gnna happen


Any pictures of kim?


----------



## Greecgawd (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I can't even so I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the hair rather than the beard dye because they give u a lot more for the same money in the hair dye. Also yeah it can appear black but whatever, dark eyebrows are masculine


I read that it’s very dangerous to use hair dye on eyebrows due to very harsh chemicals which could lead to BLINDNESS if it gets in your eyes, I think you’ll be better off using beard dye instead. Btw why not invest into 9mmsfx colored contacts since ur getting caught that often. Also curious on what source u get ur carbs from?


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 27, 2020)

Younger girls like stubble too. I get more attention with little stubble


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Sep 27, 2020)

The nerve on these hoes. I thought being a male model was enough but no. You gotta be low inhib billionaire Jason Momoa GOT Edition to slay in current year.


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Sep 27, 2020)

Damn you got curved by a woman looking like that, unbelievable.


----------



## Greecgawd (Sep 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> I use the darkest brown as well. Use search bar too


Does it look brown or black?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 27, 2020)

you were handsome at 18, 6-7/10 already


----------



## TITUS (Sep 27, 2020)

Sounds like the type of women we used to burn for "witchery". She looks hideous in that pic, she probably got an ego boost from the whole affair, she probably arranged her friends to be there just to show you to them.
" RTT is prob real" 
What is RTT?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Sounds like the type of women we used to burn for "witchery". She looks hideous in that pic, she probably got an ego boost from the whole affair, she probably arranged her friends to be there just to show you to them.
> " RTT is prob real"
> What is RTT?



Lol ppl on this website have unreal high standards. She's slim, fit, nice ass, long hair, nice healthy smile. Where is everyone getting "horribly ugly" from. Shes 27, this is what late 20's women look like for all u fucking high schoolers 


RTT is Roid Tan Tattoo


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Lol ppl on this website have unreal high standards. She's slim, fit, nice ass, long hair, nice healthy smile. Where is everyone getting "horribly ugly" from. Shes 27, this is what late 20's women look like for all u fucking high schoolers
> 
> 
> RTT is Roid Tan Tattoo


*are you gonna get tattoos*


----------



## TRNA (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Lol ppl on this website have unreal high standards. She's slim, fit, nice ass, long hair, nice healthy smile. Where is everyone getting "horribly ugly" from. Shes 27, this is what late 20's women look like for all u fucking high schoolers
> 
> 
> RTT is Roid Tan Tattoo


@Amnesia, you need higher standards Chad, also if you have a big dick just run @Vvvvxxxx game


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

TRNA said:


> @Amnesia, you need higher standards Chad, also if you have a big dick just run @Vvvvxxxx game



Every single girl I have ever posted on this site everyone calls ugly. Not even exaggerating. Where the fuck do all of u live where there are female model tier women walking around? Remember that I am 32, and not anywhere close to large groups of high school or college age girls


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Every single girl I have ever posted on this site everyone calls ugly. Not even exaggerating. Where the fuck do all of u live where there are female model tier women walking around? Remember that I am 32, and not anywhere close to large groups of high school or college age girls


They're not ugly just very average and plain looking, so pursuing sex with them is pointless imo


----------



## TRNA (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Every single girl I have ever posted on this site everyone calls ugly. Not even exaggerating. Where the fuck do all of u live where there are female model tier women walking around? Remember that I am 32, and not anywhere close to large groups of high school or college age girls


I'm a young nigga and I only get attention from really fat and subhuman ugly bitches but no way am I gonna fuck them, I'm probably a 5.5/10 6.5/10 once I fix my acne scars, gonna get my first microneedling done in a week, and I'm saving for some surguries to ascend to an 8, also what did you do in your 20's, if you got all your surguires done in your 20's why didn't you slay then, your standards should be higher since you're Chad is what I'm saying


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> They're not ugly just very average and plain looking, so pursuing sex with them is pointless imo


Well then I am ugly af cause I am picking the best looking girls I can get


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well then I am ugly af cause I am picking the best looking girls I can get


Bruh ur looking in the wrong place for good looking girls. tinder/bumble only offers trash


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> Bruh ur looking in the wrong place for good looking girls. tinder/bumble only offers trash


Where then. I worked at a nightclub before covid, there are uglier girls there for sure.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Where then. I worked at a nightclub before covid, there are uglier girls there for sure.


That's where social circle maxing comes into play. Statusmaxxing is legit my main purpose in life to land me a true stacy


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

TRNA said:


> I'm a young nigga and I only get attention from really fat and subhuman ugly bitches but no way am I gonna fuck them, I'm probably a 5.5/10 6.5/10 once I fix my acne scars, gonna get my first microneedling done in a week, and I'm saving for some surguries to ascend to an 8, also what did you do in your 20's, if you got all your surguires done in your 20's why didn't you slay then, your standards should be higher since you're Chad is what I'm saying


I can have as high of standards as I want, but if no women of those standards will give me the time of day it doesn't matter. It's 
Described as a market place for a reason. These r the best looking women I can get


----------



## Deleted member 1212 (Sep 27, 2020)

i wonder how legit rtt theory is and if being pretty boy is cope


----------



## TRNA (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I can have as high of standards as I want, but if no women of those standards will give me the time of day it doesn't matter. It's
> Described as a market place for a reason. These r the best looking women I can get


brutal chad has to go way below his looksmatch to fuck, over for 95% of men, hypergamy in action, those women really think they had a chance with you @Amnesia, I guess all the simps on social media told her that she can do anything she wants, it's over ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 27, 2020)

fucking love this bro. Thanks for the blackpills


----------



## fogdart (Sep 27, 2020)

RTT copers on suicide watch. Chest brah gets destroyed by Natty Tyrone. Tinder experiment. [GTFIH]


I read in one post that RTT (roidmaxing, Tanning and tattoos) is a legit formula for slaying on Tinder because Chest brah get 99+ likes in 4.5 hours so I decided to put the idea to test in a small city in Canada. Not only did chest brah fail abyssmally compared to Tyrone (28 likes in 24hours)...




looksmax.org


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

TRNA said:


> brutal chad has to go way below his looksmatch to fuck, over for 95% of men, hypergamy in action, those women really think they had a chance with you @Amnesia, I guess all the simps on social media told her that she can do anything she wants, it's over ngl


Well it does fuck with ur mind when I can fuck an 18 yr old hot girl first night yet get rejected for a kiss with a 27 yr old roastie. This is why I made that thread about the ups and downs I go thru and a PSLer obsessed with looks


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## fogdart (Sep 27, 2020)

Bad boy theory is legit, it’s a proxy for high T. But high quality Stacy cares more about genetics than being a bad boy. Post wall roasties are usually into the bad boy stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 6302 (Sep 27, 2020)

@Amnesia

since you’re older can you drop some knowledge on how social structure(general friendship and dating) will end up as we age?
I’m 25 and I’ve always been curious on how things change once you age
I see many people trying to get married and a lot of them are but then I feel like half of them will be divorced 

What is social culture like as you age? 
sorry kind of off topic but I need to learn


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 27, 2020)

everything u wrote describing her and her personality pissed me off, she was uglier and older than this irl? wtf...

lifefuel knowing she will die a used menopausal hag tbh


----------



## Chad.In.Incel.Body (Sep 27, 2020)

just have everything theory


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> View attachment 697509
> 
> 
> everything u wrote describing her and her personality pissed me off, she was uglier and older than this irl? wtf...
> ...



how old r u


----------



## Feminineboi (Sep 27, 2020)

Most ppl on here say she's ugly, she's really not. Most women I see on a day-to-day basis look much worse than this (in big cities she's still quite a little bit above average). Not saying you should feel attracted to her, I personally don't. But she ain't ugly.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

????Yo said:


> @Amnesia
> 
> since you’re older can you drop some knowledge on how social structure(general friendship and dating) will end up as we age?
> I’m 25 and I’ve always been curious on how things change once you age
> ...



I'm the wrong guy to ask cause I have no social circle nor do i try to aquire one. I don't even have co workers bc I work from home self employed. I literally have no friends. All my childhood friends live far away and so do my siblings. I am a loner in the city I live who only knows the girls I meet with


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well it does fuck with ur mind when I can fuck an 18 yr old hot girl first night yet get rejected for a kiss with a 27 yr old roastie. This is why I made that thread about the ups and downs I go thru and a PSLer obsessed with looks



that does make perfect sense and is common redpill knowledge afaik. the higher the notch count of a foid, the higher her standards. You might have been the best looking guy she met up with, but probably not the richest, not the one with the best, most entertaining personality, not the funniest etc.
The more guys a bitch has been with, the more checkboxes a new guy has to fill to make her pussy tingle.
Guy#1 was good looking but had assburgers (aspergers)
guy#2 vice versa
-> guy#3 has to be good looking AND be social etc.

Roasties are damaged goods, theres not really a reason to not put them down.

Have you ever fucked a young virgin female? And i mean an actual virgin one, the cunt bled when you fucked her.
Tinder adventures with a virgin female would be interesting, especially on how their personality differs to bitches who have been notched.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 27, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> that does make perfect sense and is common redpill knowledge afaik. the higher the notch count of a foid, the higher her standards. You might have been the best looking guy she met up with, but probably not the richest, not the one with the best, most entertaining personality, not the funniest etc.
> The more guys a bitch has been with, the more checkboxes a new guy has to fill to make her pussy tingle.
> Guy#1 was good looking but had assburgers (aspergers)
> guy#2 vice versa
> ...



Yeah I fucked a 19 year old virgin off Bumble last year. Legit virgin, eastern european. She became obsessed with me for a good two months, but eventually ghosted me. She was more "pure" giggly innocent. I checked her IG after she ghosted me and she seems to have went a bit crazy. Dyed her natural light brown hair, BLACK. Got a few piercings and changed her style from butterflys and flowers to like black hearts and shit


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah I fucked a 19 year old virgin off Bumble last year. Legit virgin, eastern european. She became obsessed with me for a good two months, but eventually ghosted me. She was more "pure" giggly innocent. I checked her IG after she ghosted me and she seems to have went a bit crazy. Dyed her natural light brown hair, BLACK. Got a few piercings and changed her style from butterflys and flowers to like black hearts and shit


Not a surprise, she has been notched quite a few times since then probably. Thats how thots are being made, pure & innocent until they get pumped & dumped by their first guy. I legit think the ability to pair bond is gone for foids after their first guy.
You should hit up christian communities and pump & dump all the virgin foids there and turn them bad, thatd be kinda funny.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> how old r u


18 almost 19


----------



## TITUS (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Lol ppl on this website have unreal high standards. She's slim, fit, nice ass, long hair, nice healthy smile. Where is everyone getting "horribly ugly" from. Shes 27, this is what late 20's women look like for all u fucking high schoolers
> 
> 
> RTT is Roid Tan Tattoo


She looks like a crackwhore, last girl was miles hotter. I know 40 year olds who look better than her, at least in that picture.


----------



## prettyboycel (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amnesia how would you rate your voice


----------



## TopzCat1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> 
> ...


Should have got with her mate to piss her off she taking the piss


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I can have as high of standards as I want, but if no women of those standards will give me the time of day it doesn't matter. It's
> Described as a market place for a reason. These r the best looking women I can get























I was thinking u would be dating girls like this from tinder tbh. I see profiles with girls like this on tinder all the time, if theyre not matching and fucking you, who the hell are they even matching with then.





This guy?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 28, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> I was thinking u would be dating girls like this from tinder tbh. I see profiles with girls like this on tinder all the time, if theyre not matching and fucking you, who the hell are they even matching with then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tinder is knows to put lots of fake profiles up. Lots of those girls arent real dude. Of course some are


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tinder is knows to put lots of fake profiles up. Lots of those girls arent real dude. Of course some are


I am just guessing that 95% of real stacies aren't even on tinder since they are bombarded with sexual attention in their daily lives. Perhaps they are only looking for some kind of millionaire to match them or something and dont take it serious.
Makes sense, if you are as goodlooking as the girls in those pics, it would be stupid to not use them to marry some millionaire chadlite tbh. 

At some point looks don't even mean that much anymore. Like you said, the girls you are dating are slim, have long hair, decent bodies, decent face, you dont need more than that for sexual attraction. Anything more just becomes a status symbol. 
Something that people are willing to pay millions for to have walk by their side at some random event for rich people, etc.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 28, 2020)

Don't know if they'r to other peoples tastes or not, but of all teh girls posted in this thread

https://looksmax.org/threads/whos-hotter-out-of-these-2-teens-that-live-near-me.201089/page-3
who live near me i've only seen 2 of them on tinder.

But then that could be to do with tinder settings?
Like, i'm oldcel but have my age brackets starting at 18, but if an 18 year old has her matches set to 18, they obviously wouldn't see me, BUT would I see them still?? Not sure


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> These r the best looking women I can get


Reality is often disappointing 

Makes me miss my gf more because she fogs all those girls to oblivion 
Fuck


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

DomOrDoom said:


> U should have not included ur post surgery pics. I lost all respect borther, i always lived in a dream u were a natural mogger like me


*SHOW FACE OR LARP YOU SIBERIAN FAGGOT*


----------



## Deleted member 8775 (Sep 28, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *SHOW FACE OR LARP YOU SIBERIAN CUCK*


I can dm u but ik u will leak it like a weasel


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 28, 2020)

DomOrDoom said:


> I can dm u but ik u will leak it like a weasel


I never doxxed or leaked anyones photos ask if you don't believe bro


----------



## Lolcel (Sep 28, 2020)

She probably found your posts here , thats why


----------



## wasted (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Sex appeal > pure aesthetics


Even for JB appeal?


----------



## Hades (Sep 28, 2020)

*I usually read these threads but then I saw her picture and stopped reading *


----------



## LeGrayHonker (Oct 16, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Every time I go out guys are super friendly to me and wanna buy me drinks and be friends. I never have an issue with guys ever, they all act cool around me



they want you to be their friend so you dont cuck them


----------



## LeGrayHonker (Oct 16, 2021)

Deleted member 7521 said:


> Never began for your mental health if you regularly visit this site, jfl I find myself saying "never began for you" in my head when I see ugly people


i ocasionally whisper "Over" when i see ugly mfs on my phone


----------



## LeGrayHonker (Oct 16, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I responded "yeaaaa I know, I am pretty vanilla"
> 
> She said "you're Vanilla and I am like Mango Chile ice cream'
> 
> I knew it was wayy over already so I didnt give a shit. There is no point, I CANNOT act any other way than my brain is wired. IRL I am a polite gentleman and pretty straight edge, not too loud. If I were to try to act like a low inhib bad boy it would be way too cringe


it was a perfect moment for you to say a shit like
"What makes you think im going home with you?"

Just disqualify that bitch nigga jfl  she isnt mentally and physically able to comeback to any of your insults because youre goodloking


----------

